# Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?



## warawarawiiu (16. Oktober 2015)

*Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Hallo,


Mögt ihr Döner?
Wenn ja, Pute, Rind, Schwein oder Lamm?
Mit oder ohne Knoblauch?

Lieber ein Rollodöner im Fladenbrot oder in einer Teigtaschen?
Gehört ihr auch zu denen die die Tomaten immer weglassen?


Und warum werden die Döner immer teurer? Und dann auch immer gleichzeitig im ganzen Stadtgebiet...... steht da ein Kartell dahinter?
Es scheint ein sehr lukratives Geschäft zu sein, unser Döner-Alia fährt einen nagelneuen Porsche 8)


Also, was ist euer perfekter Döner?


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Ich bestelle immer mit allem und ich dachte alle Dönner haben Rindfleisch, ist mir neu das es etwas anderes drin ist.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Nehme immer ohne Käse und viel Soße oder was das weisse Zeug ist. Dachte immer das ist Hühnchenfleisch


----------



## warawarawiiu (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Interessant schon mal das keiner so richtig weiß welches Fleisch eigentlich auf seinem Döner ist 

Bin mir bei meiner dönerbude aber auch nicht so sicher..... ist glaube ich lamm


----------



## JoM79 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Entweder Döner mit allem oder Rot-Weiss 

Edit:
Ist eh ne Mischung und kein "normales" Fleisch.
Normal esse ich aber Rind, aber manchmal auch Geflügel.

Döner mit Schwein nennt sich Gyros.


----------



## Rayken (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Seit wann essen Türken Schweinefleisch

Und Döner wird immer in einem Gebiet erhöht, weil die Verkäufer sich absprechen.
Meist ist es auch so das mehrere Läden einem Besitzer gehören, diese sehen vielleicht äußerlich anders aus


----------



## BenRo (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Huhn, gegrilltes Gemüse, Kartoffelspalten, Kräutersauce, gerollt (Dürum). Dazu ein kaltes Efes.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Ein mal Dönner mit alles  +Schafskäse und net so viel Gemüse und mit scharf   . Kostet immer 3,50 bis 4. Zu meinen Schulzeiten vor ein paar Jahren haben die noch 2,50 gekostet
Fleisch ist so weit ich weiß auch immer ne Mischung


----------



## Hänschen (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Bei uns gibt's die Wahl zwischen Pute und Lamm ...

Türkische Pizza mit Käse drin war auch super, schwankt aber je nach Dönerladen ... die tun verschiedenes Gemüse sein und die Fleischmenge schwankt zwischen angedeutet und 1-Kilo-Rolle ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Mögen nein, essen gern. Wenn das Original so wie Allah ihn schuf auch wenn ich ansonsten kein Fan von Rind bin. Wenn ich mir Gyros selber bastel dann schon eher Pute / Huhn. Knobi ist Staatsbürgerpflicht und nicht unter einer Knolle


----------



## joyraider (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Das meiste Dönertier ist aus Kalb und Pute vereinzelnt werden von mir noch reine Hünchen Spiese gesichtet sind aber vom Aussterben bedroht.
Lamm Döner gibt es nur bei dem Richtig waschechten Türken wo auch Richtige Grillgerichte haben weil Lamm hat ein sehr eigen Geschmack

Mein Döner Besteht immer aus 
Fleisch 
Tomate 
Zwiebeln 
Scharf 
und nen Schuss soße 
ab und an auch noch mit Bauernreis 

Hackfleisch Döner ist nicht so mein fall da man nie wirklich sieht was für Fleisch verwendet wurde

Der Döner bei uns in der Stadt kostet im durchschnitt 4 euro und der Yufka 4,5


----------



## mgiceman311 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Veggie-Döner?...^^...sicher für viiiiiiiiele kein "richtiger" Döner...für mich ok...mit viel kraut+soße und top scharf...


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*



Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> Ein mal Dönner mit alles  +Schafskäse und net so viel Gemüse und mit scharf   . Kostet immer 3,50 bis 4. Zu meinen Schulzeiten vor ein paar Jahren haben die noch 2,50 gekostet
> Fleisch ist so weit ich weiß auch immer ne Mischung



Bei euch sind die Döner aber günstig, ich zahle hier immer das doppelte  



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mögen nein, essen gern. Wenn das Original so wie Allah ihn schuf auch wenn ich ansonsten kein Fan von Rind bin. Wenn ich mir Gyros selber bastel dann schon eher Pute / Huhn. Knobi ist Staatsbürgerpflicht und nicht unter einer Knolle



Nicht unter einer Knolle Knoblauch? Bei dir heisst es wohl Knoblauch mit Döner


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Ist doch lecker mit viel Knobi, weniger Probleme mit Mücken, Vampiren und Bieberbissen und die Fürze riechen intensiver


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist doch lecker mit viel Knobi, weniger Probleme mit Mücken, Vampiren und Bieberbissen und die Fürze riechen intensiver



Der Spruch ist so super der MUSS ich in meine Signatur packen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Bitte schön, geht aufs Haus


----------



## Placebo (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*



Rayken schrieb:


> Seit wann essen Türken Schweinefleisch


Mir haben schonmal Türken angeboten, mit ihnen Schweinebraten zu essen. Haben sie auch ziemlich gut hinbekommen


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Wer es nicht weis der Döner ist eine deutsche Erfindung!

Das Fleisch ist egal schmecken muss das gesamt Paket mag ihn am liebsten als Wrap Variante mit dem qouitschenden Grilkäse Halloumi oder wie der sich nennt!

Und perfekt sind alle Döner ohne Zwiebeln!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Richtig es klingt zwar seltsam aber nicht jeder ist mit dem Glauben verwachsen. Aber ich werde mit Hammel nicht warm


----------



## kloanabua (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Fleisch is egal, bei unseren Dönern hier hat einer Pute und einer Rind.
Scharfe Soße mit viel Knoblauch, ein bisschen Salat und Kraut, ohne Tomaten und extra viel Zwiebeln.
Schön viel Scharfes Gewürz nicht zu vergessen.
So gibt es ihn bei mir so ca alle 2 Wochen in der Mittagspause, er brennt auch gerne 2 mal. [emoji16]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Ich esse gern nach Landessitte und durch diverse Auslandsaufenthalte muss man sagen das vieles sehr human ist


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Lammdöner? Dürfte es kaum geben und wenn, dann kostet der Döner keine 3,50€ mehr.
Hier in der Gegend Düsseldorf/Köln ist es meistens Kalb oder Hähnchen.

Mein perfekter Döner bestünde aus Kalbfleisch, eingelegtem Rotkohl, Zwiebeln, Tomaten, etwas Feta und 3 Saucen (weiße Knoblauchsauce, Cocktailsauce und scharfte rote Sauce). Dönerladen am Düsseldorfer Flughafen ist ziemlich gut, auch wenn es dort leider keinen eingelegten Rotkohl gibt. Der ist im Vergleich zu den meisten Bahnhofdönern auch wesentlich größer.


----------



## s-icon (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Mein perfekter Döner:

Knuspriges Fladenbrot, Lamm, Knoblauch- Cocktail und Chilisauce, Zwiebeln, Salat und Chilipulver.


----------



## Seabound (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Ich ernähre mich vegan und rühr so ein Dönerzeugs nicht an. Mag zwar mittlerweile auch Läden mit veganen Dönern geben, aber bei uns nicht...


----------



## SaPass (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

So, jetzt habe ich auch ne Idee, was es nachher zum Abendbrot gibt. Ich bestelle immer ohne Gurken und Tomaten. Dann bleiben da noch grüner Salat, Rotkohl, Zwiebeln, Fleisch (kein Hähnchen) und die Soßen. 3€ für nen großen finde ich super.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Dönerladen am Düsseldorfer Flughafen ist ziemlich gut, auch wenn es dort leider keinen eingelegten Rotkohl gibt. Der ist im Vergleich zu den meisten Bahnhofdönern auch wesentlich größer.


Döner in Düsseldorf = Yede-Gör. Aber nur echt Sonntag morgens um 5.


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Döner in Düsseldorf = Yede-Gör. Aber nur echt Sonntag morgens um 5.


Wieso genau um diese Zeit?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Ist halt die erste Adresse nach ner langen Nacht bevor es dann mit der Bahn nach Hause geht. Da haben die auch richtig Stoßzeit mit mehr als vier Spießen und zwei Mann Belegschaft pro Spieß damit man dem Andrang halbwegs gerecht wird.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Dürüm mit Lammfleischwürfeln vom Grillspieß. 

Beim Standard-Döner ist vor allem die Salatmischung wichtig für mich. Mag es nicht, wenn da so übermäßig viel Krautsalat drin ist. Also n gutes, maximal 1 zu 1 Verhältnis von gemischtem Salat und Krautsalat. Mittlerweile gibt es ja auch fast überall Cocktail-Sauce zusätzlich zum Tzaziki/Knoblauchsoße. Nehme ich normalerweise auch, sollte aber nicht zuviel Ketchup beinhalten.
"Bisschen scharf" und ordentlich Zwiebeln muss auf jeden Fall sein.

Döner mit gegrilltem Gemüse hat sich in Bremen und in Südwestfalen anscheinend noch nicht durchgesetzt.

Hin und wieder gerne auch mal n Falafel-Döner. Schmeckt auch lecker.


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist halt die erste Adresse nach ner langen Nacht bevor es dann mit der Bahn nach Hause geht. Da haben die auch richtig Stoßzeit mit mehr als vier Spießen und zwei Mann Belegschaft pro Spieß damit man dem Andrang halbwegs gerecht wird.


Danke, werde ich mir merken. War letztens gegenüber von Burgerking in einem Dönerladen und überhaupt nicht zufrieden. (ähnliche Uhrzeit)
Dann lauf ich das nächste mal lieber ums Eck, wenn ich da bin.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*



> "Bisschen scharf" und ordentlich Zwiebeln muss auf jeden Fall sein.


Darf bei mir gerne " Funkenflug in der Hose " sein, Soße / Dressing ja aber es muss passen. Ketchup gehört in die Frittenschmiede oder Mac Würg. Generell vergnüge ich mich mit der Soße ( besonders das rote Zeugs was viele zu Tränen rührt ) bei einem Grillteller vom Türken, Griechen oder Jugo und Co.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Darf bei mir gerne " Funkenflug in der Hose " sein, Soße / Dressing ja aber es muss passen. Ketchup gehört in die Frittenschmiede oder Mac Würg. Generell vergnüge ich mich mit der Soße ( besonders das rote Zeugs was viele zu Tränen rührt ) bei einem Grillteller vom Türken, Griechen oder Jugo und Co.



Die typische Dönersauce soll Scharf sein?? Hmm... also ich finde sie eher harmlos, ok ich finde sogar Tabasco harmlos und Jalapenos Chilis ein bisschen Scharf.  Ich vertrage eben schärfe, ist wohl nicht bei jedem so.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Ich löffel die ja auch Pur nur so aus Langeweile und um meine zartbesaiteten Kumpels zu schocken. Mitunter glauben die mir noch etwas  und stecken sich auch einen Löffel davon in den Hals


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich löffel die ja auch Pur nur so aus Langeweile und um meine zartbesaiteten Kumpels zu schocken. Mitunter glauben die mir noch etwas  und stecken sich auch einen Löffel davon in den Hals



Mit Schärfe sollte man aber Vorsichtig sein also besser nicht einfach so eine Scharfe Sauce löffeln.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Ich habe nach so langer so Zeit auf diesem Erdtrabanten meine Erfahrungswerte und Neuheiten werden natürlich vorsichtig getestet.


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Lebst du auf dem Mond?


Ich hab gestern sambal oelek selbst gemacht. Oh leck, ich musste wegen der scharfen dämpfe beim Verkochen uns später pürieren der Chilies die Wohnung evakuieren

Ist ein geiles Sambal geworden.


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Habe mir mein Gefühl für Schärfe mit Naga-Jolokias versaut. Irgendwann gewöhnt sich der Körper dran und man nimmt bei alle anderen Chillies kaum mehr etwas wahr.
Da hilft im Dönnerladen "mit viel scharf" auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*



> Lebst du auf dem Mond?
> Ich hab gestern sambal oelek selbst gemacht.


Nö Balda 7/3, den Mond können andere haben.
Ich kann zwar einigermaßen kochen aber als Einzelperson hat man nicht immer so die Lust. Auch fehlt mir eine größere Frostzone um die Schandtaten in Eis zu legen


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich habe nach so langer so Zeit auf diesem Erdtrabanten .



Das ist der Mond...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Gut dann habe ich dort eben noch ein Postfach oder vielleicht meinte ich auch die Spaceschachtel von VEB Sachsenring ( Honeckers rasender Pappkoffer ).
Kannst mal ein geiles Rezept rüberwachsen lassen für Abbeizer


----------



## thunderofhate (4. November 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Döner in Düsseldorf = Yede-Gör. Aber nur echt Sonntag morgens um 5.


Heute probiert. Erst einen gegessen, dann noch einen und einen morgen zum frühstück!
Sehr gut, sehr, sehr gut! Auch innerhalb der Woche nichtbum 5.


----------



## Pronounta (9. November 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Döner-Hardwarespecs? Wie soll ich mir das vorstellen?

So? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Das ist ja mal grausam bearbeitet... bin zu faul, um das zu verbessern


----------



## Kinguin (9. November 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Kalbfleisch,Salat/Grünzeug,Scharfe Sauce und Tzatziki - Standard,aber perfekt.


----------



## Salanto (9. November 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Meine Döner HardwareSpecs:

Hännchenfleich,Gemischter Salat,VIELE Zwiebeln,
knuspriges Fladenbrot und ein bischen Rotkohl

das alles für 3,50€-2,50€ je nach Tag


----------



## Noxxphox (9. November 2015)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

großer döner,fleisch, salat, viele zwiebeln, kraut, fleisch, sose...
in der reihenfolge für 3,5 

ich kenn den typ daher bekom ich extraviel zwiebeln und extra viel doppeld fleisch xD soooo geil^^


----------



## the_leon (9. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Döner, extra fleisch, mit allem, viel Knobi, viel Scharf


----------



## isnicable (11. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

doppelt Fleisch, Icebergsalat, Soßen alle, und Käse.


----------



## Schallrich (11. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Ich mag den Dürüm bei meinem Dönerticker des Vertrauens in Berlin wenn ich mal vorbei komme.

Knoblauch, Kräuter, scharf, Eisberg, Jurke, Tomaten, Rotkraut, lecker Fleesch und das Highlight sind die
leckeren, frittierten Kartoffelstäbchen die darin eingearbeitet sind.

Mhh und nu hab ich Hunger


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Über das Fleisch kann man wohl streiten. Mir ist es letztlich egal nur schnell muss er kommen und mit nicht zu viel Kruste am Fleisch


----------



## Gamer090 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Über das Fleisch kann man wohl streiten. Mir ist es letztlich egal nur schnell muss er kommen und mit nicht zu viel Kruste am Fleisch



Wenn dein Döner eine Kruste am Fleisch hat dann stimmt was nicht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*

Besonders wenn das Kalbsfleisch vorher Miau Miau gemacht hat und der Spieß bei der Umrundung schon die Datumsgrenze überschreitet


----------



## Gamer090 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Hardwarespecs braucht der perfekte Döner?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Besonders wenn das Kalbsfleisch vorher Miau Miau gemacht hat und der Spieß bei der Umrundung schon die Datumsgrenze überschreitet



Das würde ich nie essen


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. Juli 2020)

Pronounta schrieb:


> Döner-Hardwarespecs? Wie soll ich mir das vorstellen?
> 
> So?
> 
> ...



Danke.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Juli 2020)

Ich habe seit 3 oder 4 Monaten keinen Döner mehr gegessen. 

Generelle Anmerkung:
Da ist Lamm oder Kalb höchstens beigemischt. Das Fleisch ist viel zu teuer.

Ansonsten:
Mag meinen Döner simpel. Fleisch, Zwiebeln und 3 Saucen. Mit scharf, mit Cocktail und mit Knoblauch. Ziegenkäse gern dazu und Chiliflocken.


----------



## airXgamer (5. Juli 2020)

Oh, ein Döner Thread .
Leider befinde ich mich in einer meiner größten Döner Entzugsphasen meines Lebens - im Januar noch gehörte die fleischgefüllte Teigtasche regelmäßig zu meinem Speiseplan, momentan muss ich ohne leben, extra zum Mittagessen Richtung Uni fahren ist einfach zu weit und hier im Ort gibts nur Gammeldöner zum Goldpreis. 

Bleibt die Frage: Wie sieht der perfekte Döner aus? 
Gerne mit frischem Salat, ein bischen Scharf und ohne Geflügel, ob Lamm, Kalb oder Schwein (eher selten) ist mir relativ egal.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2020)

Wer macht denn Döner mit Schwein?
Das wäre bei mir Gyros und das gibts beim Griechen.
Der perfekte Döner kommt auf die Tagesform an.
Entweder Rot/Weiss oder mit Salat und Sauce.


----------



## warawarawiiu (6. Juli 2020)

Also doener mot schwein habe icj noch ueberhaupt nicht gesehen..... Wuerde doch dann den kundenkreis extrem einschraenken weil viele ja schon wegen des glaubens lein schwein essen.

Mein perfekter doener muss wie folgt zusammengesetzt sein:

Rotkraut
Weisskraut
Zwiebel
Kopfsalat
Puten oder lammfleisch - man muss sehem dass es ganze fleischstuecke waren, die zusammengematschten aus fleischmasse find ich nicht so gut.

Fleisch zu gemueseverhaeltnis
30 zu 70

Wichtig: knovlauchsosse + scharfes pulver + spezialsosse

Teigtasche immer die traditionelle, die rollodoener sind nicht so meins.


----------



## P2063 (6. Juli 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Mögt ihr Döner?
> ...



Die Antwort hierauf kann eigentlich nur "JA" lauten 

tatsächlich kommt es aber hauptsächlich auf das Brot drauf an. Beim Dönermann meines Vertrauens wird noch selbst gebacken, da können die günstigen die einfach nur ein viertel Supermarktfladen auf den Toaster werfen nicht mithalten.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Juli 2020)

Von allen Dönerläden, in denen ich war, kenne ich nur einen, der das Brot selbst backt. Also einer von 30? 

Mag Dürüm allerdings mehr als das Dönerbrot. Isst sich auch einfacher.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Juli 2020)

Dürüm ist handlicher, Fladenbrot ist authentischer.  

Beim Dönermann meines Vertrauens hängt die exakte Zusammensetzung aus: Es handelt sich tatsächlich um jeweils Rind und jeweils Hähnchen, garantiert _halal_ ohne direkten oder indirekten Kontakt zum Schwein.
Allerdings muss man sich natürlich keine Illusionen darüber machen, dass da trotzdem alles verarbeitet wurde, was zur jeweiligen Tiergruppe gehört und dass das Fleisch wohl eher nicht aus bester Haltung kommt.

Dass da alles verwurstet wurde, was in der Schlachterei zusammengefegt wurde, stört mich nicht, denn ein ordentlicher Grill normalisiert das sowieso. Aber ich versuche eigentlich, nur Fleisch direkt vom Landwirt oder *notfalls* im Supermarkt mit BIO- und Ergänzungssiegeln (Demeter, Naturland, Bioland) etc. zu kaufen und meinem Fleischkonsum generell niedrig zu halten. Alle paar Wochen mal ein Döner kostet diesbezüglich natürlich "Karmapunkte", aber selten sündigen hilft, meistens stark zu bleiben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Juli 2020)

Perfection: Rollo mit Hähnchendöner, Tomaten, Zwiebeln, Käse und Hummus-Soße.

Und da das Rollo noch immer nicht weltweit bekannt ist, kurz zur Erläuterung: ein Rollo ist kein Dürüm! Es ist ein anderer, dünnerer, knusprigerer Teig, das Rollo wird komplett verschlossen und beinhaltet klassischerweise etwas Pizzakäse. Das ganze kommt dann ein paar Minuten in den heißen Pizzaofen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Juli 2020)

Klingt so, wie wenn man Käse auf eine Currywurst reibt und dann in den Backofen stellt.
Hmm... könnte man mal ausprobieren.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Juli 2020)

In der Tat, ist eine Überlegung wert!

Um Bela B. (in "Richy Guitar") zu zitieren: "Hauptsache 'is Curry dran!" &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Sinusspass (6. Juli 2020)

Am wichtigsten für den perfekten Döner ist der entsprechende körperliche (oder geistige, wie man will) Zustand.
Unter Alkoholeinfluss schmeckt er irgendwie immer besser als ohne, ob es jetzt ein guter oder mittelmäßiger war. Nur die schlechten werden nicht besser.
Aber was die eigentlichen Zutaten angeht: Kalbfleisch, dazu Rotkraut, Weißkraut, Zwiebeln und Salat in gleichen Teilen und nicht zu wenig Zaziki dazu.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Juli 2020)

Ich muss aber auch mal eine Lanze brechen für das klassische, vom Döner fast völlig verdrängte Gyros Pita. Ich kenne hier nur noch ein oder zwei Läden, wo man ein halbwegs brauchbares kriegt. Quasi "reduced to the max": saftiges, würziges Gyros vom Schwein, feiner Krautsalat, jede Menge Tzaziki.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2020)

Ich esse Döner nur mit Hähnchenfleisch. Nicht besonders viel drauf.
Grünen Salat, Zwiebeln und Cocktailsauce. Aber letztere schmeckt nicht überall gleich gut.
Deswegen holen wir unsere Döner am liebsten aus unserer Stamm-Dönerbude.
Leider hat der aber im Moment Urlaub.
Und perfekt ist der Döner dann wenn das Brot/Brötchen auch frisch selber gebacken wird. Das machen aber leider die wenigsten.
Einmal waren wir bei einen der hat altes Brot aufgebacken. Das hat man sofort geschmeckt.
Da waren wir dann auch das letzte mal.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Juli 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich muss aber auch mal eine Lanze brechen für das klassische, vom Döner fast völlig verdrängte Gyros Pita. Ich kenne hier nur noch ein oder zwei Läden, wo man ein halbwegs brauchbares kriegt. Quasi "reduced to the max": saftiges, würziges Gyros vom Schwein, feiner Krautsalat, jede Menge Tzaziki.



Oh ja! In meiner Ecke gibt es einen Griechen-Imbiss an der Schwelle zum Restaurant.  Da muss man zwar ein Weile auf das Gyros Pita warten, weil dessen Zubereitung geradezu zelebriert wird, aber dafür kriegt man dann auch ein kleines Kunstwerk.

Rotkohl lasse ich beim Döner meistens weg, da habe ich nur selten Lust drauf. Kann man aber 1:1 mit Zwiebeln ersetzen.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juli 2020)

Muss gestehen, dass ich noch nie Döner gegessen habe.^^

Kebab und Dürüm ja, aber nicht nie Döner in Reinform....


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Juli 2020)

Mehr Schawarma braucht das Land! Kommt bestimmt bald. 
Bisher nur in Israel gegessen.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2020)

Die türkische Küche ist sehr vielseitig. Es gibt da nicht nur Döner und Lahmacun.

Falls ihr das noch nicht kennt kann ich euch türkische Manti empfehlen:

Tuerkische Manti mit roter Sauce l Manti Teig l Tuerkische Tortellini mit Joghurtsauce - low carb Rezepte

Haben wir letztens auch gekocht. Mega lecker!


----------



## Mahoy (6. Juli 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Muss gestehen, dass ich noch nie Döner gegessen habe.^^
> Kebab und Dürüm ja, aber nicht nie Döner in Reinform....



Gibt's ja auch fast nirgends (mehr), egal von welcher "Reinform" man ausgeht.

Jedenfalls nicht mehr. Mein alter Herr hat immer davon geschwärmt, wie es war, bevor der Döner zum Fast Food wurde. Das war Anfang der 70er, und als ich Anfang der 80er meinen ersten Döner aß, war das schon der "teutonisierte" Döner Kebap auf dem Teller mit beigelegten Fladenbrotabschnitten, später auch im aufgeschnittenen Fladenbrot.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Juli 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Mehr Schawarma braucht das Land! Kommt bestimmt bald.
> Bisher nur in Israel gegessen.



Ist doch Standardangebot in syrischen/libanesischen Imbissen. Wobei zugegeben, die gibt es nicht überall. Hier in Bremen haben die ersten auch erst um 2016 rum aufgemacht.
Aber ich finde es gut, bringt Abwechslung rein in die absolute Industrieprodukt-alles-schmeckt-gleich-Dönerbuden-Monotonie. Wenn's mal vegetarisch und nicht Falafel sein soll, kriegt man da meist auch tolle Halloumi-Taschen 

@Mahoy:
die Evolution des Döners ist auch spannend. Bis vor 15 Jahren wurde z.B. nirgendwo diese Cocktailsauce verwendet, manche Dönerläden hatten sogar noch verschiedene andere Saucen zur Auswahl. Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass damals wirklich noch die meisten Dönerbuden ihre kleine Besonderheit hatten. Aber mittlerweile kriegt man standardmäßig überall Cocktailsauce drauf und auch die Zutaten sind überall absolut standardisiert worden.


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. Juli 2020)

Es mag vielleicht viele Dönerbuden geben, dennoch finde ich, dass es sehr wenige gibt, die richtig gut sind. Da geht es durchaus um die Frische des Salates und die Qualität der Soßen.

Cocktailsoße wurde an meiner Schule (Berliner Platz, Ratingen West) schon vor mehr als 15 Jahren angeboten. Dazu eine scharfe Tomatensoße und eine Knoblauchsoße mit Joghurt. Die Geschmackskombination war so gut, wenn man alle 3 Soßen auf dem Döner fand, dass es für mich prägend war.

Habe bisher weder im Pott, noch in Düsseldorf einen ähnlich guten Döner gefunden. Den fertigen Krautsalat, den man in jedem Laden kaufen kann, finde ich übrigens alles andere als lecker. Da bin ich dann froh, wenn jemand den nach eigenem Rezept selbst macht. Rotkohl als Zusatz zu Zwiebeln reicht mir allerdings. Mag nicht mehr Salat als Fleisch auf dem Döner zu haben.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2020)

Heute werden in unseren Dönerbuden auch mehr Cocktailsaucen verwendet. Aber die Qualität ist nicht überall gleich.
Früher war es mehr eine Art Ajvar in meiner Jugendzeit. Da waren die Döner auch eher schärfer.
Meine Frau mag auch Rotkohl auf dem Döner. Ich nehme lieber grünen Salat und Zwiebeln.
Tomaten usw gar nicht, das verfälscht mir zu sehr den Geschmack.

Auch mag ich es nicht wenn auf Lahmacun zuviel Salat drauf ist.
Ein Freund der türkisch ist, hat mir auch gesagt, dass man in der Türkei Lahmacun, meistens nur mit etwas Petersilie und Zitronensaft isst.

Heute Mittag bestellen wir auch wieder Döner. Mal gucken wie der so ist. Dieses mal von einer anderen Dönerbude.
Weil unser Lieblings-Dönermann noch im Urlaub ist.


----------

